# desktop audio playing through mic



## Shadow245 (Sep 28, 2021)

hii everyone
i have a probleme were my desktop audio plays through the mic and i mean anything i listen to goes through the mic and my friends on discord can hear it , its not a discord probleme i tried to record my mic on some website and watch a video same time and but the audio goes through the mic clearly like im the one thats talking i tried updating the drivers from realtek website and gigabyte website nothing soo far works i even formated my pc three times using windows 10 latest update - 1909 version and windows 11 nothing works still the same , btw sterio mix is disabled and listen to device also disabled , noticed something weird i think its part of the probleme when i put my mic gain to +20% and try to move my mic gain to plus than 70% i start hearing a very lound audio cant stand hearing it for more than 1s forgot this, my mic is removable so i tried removing it but even when its not pluged in any sound goes through mic 
hope someone have a fix for this


----------



## Ferd (Sep 29, 2021)

Hi 
Can you share more details on the setup 
Motherboard? Sound cards if you use one ?


----------



## Shadow245 (Oct 2, 2021)

Ferd said:


> Hi
> Can you share more details on the setup
> Motherboard? Sound cards if you use one ?


i have a gigabyte h410m s2h and i dont use a soundcard


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 2, 2021)

You can take a look in the following settings and see if anything is enabled.

•Go into the "Sound" control panel  (e.g. Start -> Run -> mmsys.cpl)
•select the "Recording" tab,
•Then right-click on and enable the "Stereo mix" device.
•(If "Stereo Mix" isn't being shown, then right-click in the white space or on one of the listed devices and ensure that "show disabled devices" is enabled.
• Then disable "Stereo Mix" device.

alternatively you can find your realtech settings and turn on acoustic echo cancellation.


----------



## Shadow245 (Oct 2, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> You can take a look in the following settings and see if anything is enabled.
> 
> •Go into the "Sound" control panel  (e.g. Start -> Run -> mmsys.cpl)
> •select the "Recording" tab,
> ...


i tried all of this sterio mix is disabled and tried all the settings in realtek settings nothing works now im starting to think its from the motherboard and i dont wanna spend money on a brande new motherboard because it doesn't have any probleme besides this annoying mic thing
also forgot to tell u if i pluged my main headphones in front and another headphones mic in the back pannel it does work with no probleme and and the same for the other headphone


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 2, 2021)

Might be something to do with your headset then or just a awful hdaudio header as with most motherboards/ cases


----------



## Shadow245 (Oct 2, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Might be something to do with your headset then or just a awful hdaudio header as with most motherboards/ cases


i didn't had this issue first i bought it for like 6 months but after my headset brooke i bought i new one and better then i find my self with this probleme and its not the headset because it has a detachable mic and a mic switch when i mute the mic it still plays desktop audio in mic and also when i remove it so its probably a windows probleme because both front pannel and rear one have the same issue


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 2, 2021)

The internal wiring could have a short which muting or removing the mic wouldn't help. If you have another headset to try it could prove if it was a headset issue or a windows issue or if you have a multimeter you can test continuity on the mini jack leads.

Just to note though your headset might not have an isolated neutral so the contacts closest to the cable might have continuity but wouldn't prove there is a fault.


----------



## Shadow245 (Oct 2, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> The internal wiring could have a short which muting or removing the mic wouldn't help. If you have another headset to try it could prove if it was a headset issue or a windows issue or if you have a multimeter you can test continuity on the mini jack leads.


im pretty sure its windows i've already tried another headset but same issue so i don't know what else should i do and i already formated my pc for like 6 times so far clean install and nothiiing 
for god sake i just wanna play some games and talk to people without theme telling me we can hear all ur game sound


----------



## Ferd (Oct 2, 2021)

Shadow245 said:


> i have a gigabyte h410m s2h and i dont use a soundcard


Can you run this left/right test , tell me if the audio is coming out of the correct earpiece










						Left / Right Stereo Sound Test (Online)
					

Check your loudspeakers left/right position




					www.audiocheck.net
				




can you share your previous headset model and your current headset? It is possible that your new headphone is using a different standard from the one used by the motherboard ie : CTIA or OMTP


----------



## Shadow245 (Oct 2, 2021)

Ferd said:


> Can you run this left/right test , tell me if the audio is coming out of the correct earpiece
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep all good sound coming from the correct earpiece and im using a corsair hs50 pro and was using some chiness headset called g-lab cr24


----------



## Ferd (Oct 2, 2021)

Shadow245 said:


> corsair hs50 pro


This is the one that has issues? What about old one that was working normally?


----------



## Shadow245 (Oct 2, 2021)

Ferd said:


> This is the one that has issues? What about old one that was working normally?


yep when i bought it and started using it found the issue and when i pluged the previous one it did the same probleme


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 2, 2021)

Don't know if you've tried this but,

•Right-click the sound icon on the right side of the task bar
•Choose 'Sounds'
•Go to the tab 'playback'
You should see your headset device there
•Right-click the headset device and click properties
•Under the 'levels' tab, slide the microphone all the way to 0

This might fix the problem.

If this does not fix it, 
•On step 3 select the 'recording' tab instead.
•Slide down all the sliders which are not the microphone.


----------



## Shadow245 (Oct 2, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Don't know if you've tried this but,
> 
> •Right-click the sound icon on the right side of the task bar
> •Choose 'Sounds'
> ...


i don't have the microphone under the speakers and same for mic just the gain and boost


----------



## Ferd (Oct 2, 2021)

Shadow245 said:


> using some chiness headset called g-lab cr24


All the information I can find about this one is that it’s some French company product , so not sure if it’s the same one you have , doesn’t seem to be Chinese ... and in the product description this g-lab claims to be compatible with all devices which makes it hard to tell if it’s ctia or omtp 


my guess is you have standard compatibility issues, try getting one of these if you can :





Or this 




note that these are not solutions to your problem, but more like a bypass ..

you can keep troubleshooting and I hope you find a solution, I can’t think of anything else , good luck


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 2, 2021)

Then I'm stumped my only other suggestion would be to plug into the rear and remove the HD audio cable from the header  on the motherboard short of buying a cheap usb sound card. Hopefully someone with more knowledge than me can help you out I'm off to bed.


----------



## Shadow245 (Oct 2, 2021)

Ferd said:


> All the information I can find about this one is that it’s some French company product , so not sure if it’s the same one you have , doesn’t seem to be Chinese ... and in the product description this g-lab claims to be compatible with all devices which makes it hard to tell if it’s ctia or omtp
> 
> 
> my guess is you have standard compatibility issues, try getting one of these if you can :
> ...


 hahaha i did have another cable like that one and use it but nothing and bought this usb soundcard and still nothing



ThaiTaffy said:


> Then I'm stumped my only other suggestion would be to plug into the rear and remove the HD audio cable from the header short of buying a cheap usb sound card. Hopefully someone will more knowledge than me can help you out I'm off to bed.


bought a usb soundcard and still nothing ty btw


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 2, 2021)

You tried a usb soundcard and still have the issue?


----------



## Shadow245 (Oct 2, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> You tried a usb soundcard and still have the issue?


yep with both headset


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 2, 2021)

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/hyperx-alpha-crosstalk.248770/ maybe something relevant in this thread take a look


----------



## Ferd (Oct 2, 2021)

Shadow245 said:


> hahaha i did have another cable like that one and use it but nothing and bought this usb soundcard and still nothing


Ideally , such information should’ve been mentioned in the original post , that reduces the time wasted troubleshooting... good luck


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 2, 2021)

Last attempt from me set your input quality and output quality to different frequencies.


----------



## Shadow245 (Oct 2, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Last attempt from me set your input quality and output quality to different frequencies.View attachment 219219


also tried that nothing thank u btw for ur time but i don't think someone found the solution yet


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 2, 2021)

Personally i still think it's a issue with the headsets if someone has a laptop or some way of testing them on another device headset crosstalk seems more plausible after trying so many fixes.

Just to verify you tried to plug the microphone from one headset and the earpieces from another and it worked fine? If that's the case it has to be an issue with crosstalk on both headset's.


----------



## Shadow245 (Oct 2, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Personally i still think it's a issue with the headsets if someone has a laptop or some way of testing them on another device headset crosstalk seems more plausible after trying so many fixes.
> 
> Just to verify you tried to plug the microphone from one headset and the earpieces from another and it worked fine? If that's the case it has to be an issue with crosstalk on both headset's.


i tried the headset on a laptop and it worked fine no probleme and like i said i pluged the headphone earpiece on front pannel and the other headset microphone in the back (motherboard) no probleme but when i pluged theme in the same place for example i pluged the earpiece for my main headphone in the headphone jack and the microphone from the other headset to the mic jack beside it , it gives the same probleme


----------



## Ferd (Oct 2, 2021)

Shadow245 said:


> i pluged the earpiece for my main headphone in the headphone jack and the microphone from the other headset to the mic jack beside it , it gives the same probleme


Are you trying to use one headset for sound and the other headset as a mic ???


----------



## Shadow245 (Oct 2, 2021)

Ferd said:


> Are you trying to use one headset for sound and the other headset as a mic ???


noo im just saying if i do i dont have any problemes but i dont want to thats the probleme i wanna use my main headset mic


----------



## Ferd (Oct 2, 2021)

Shadow245 said:


> noo im just saying if i do i dont have any problemes but i dont want to thats the probleme i wanna use my main headset mic


I see , well since the problem persists even when you use a usb sound card , you have to look into software now , if your headset comes with a control center try exploring the options it offers


----------



## Shadow245 (Oct 2, 2021)

Ferd said:


> I see , well since the problem persists even when you use a usb sound card , you have to look into software now , if your headset comes with a control center try exploring the options it offers


it doesn't but appreciate the help


----------

